

Being Data-Driven In A World That Increasingly Isn’t - Hume62
http://www.ciopedia.com/u/24 

======
mainguy
This is tied to an earlier article about arguing. It's difficult to win an
argument if your position is based on facts and another person's argument is
based on their opinion...

------
sielskr
the web page has "hard newlines" (implemented by BR tags or by some other
device) so that a person like me who likes his text size a little on the large
size and does not have a huge monitor has to scroll horizontally every single
line of text to read the page.

I see that more and more these days.

~~~
HalcyonMuse
I see <p></p> in the source, not <br/>. I suspect your browser may be to
blame.

